# Juicer Recommendations



## cooky16 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hello Cookers!

I am looking for good reviews on Juicers! up until now I have had always just had a smoothie maker. The amount of laborious hand juicing days are over for me! it takes soooo long and is a pain ! Especially when you want a fair bit for the family daily! So i always went for smoothies... but I would love a juicer that can work with most fruit and veg! and something of a good size ! My budget is decent as I would like to get a robust one and one that like i say can work with alot of fruit and veg and juices PROPERLY! no bits ! although i quite like bits in orange juice... not in others. And ideally one that will last a good few years. Any suggestions on brands and uses and of course juice recipes  would be great! thanks


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

As there are literally hundreds of juicers on the market it would be helpful if you would mention a few that you have your eye on.
There are a handful of reviews here on CT but maybe you have already looked and found them lacking?

mimi


----------



## cooky16 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hello! Thanks for your response! I should look through other posts, just thought I would make a start here... 

I want something that has durability and can process things like wheatgrass... a whole variety of fruit/veg....from soft to harder fruits with ease! 

My main thing is I want a extra large Chute making that possible (especially with the wheat grass)

Some brands I have come across from searching:

-L'Equip (255XL)

-Philips models

-Omega

-Kenwood Continuous Juicer

-Sage

Any recommendation's on those? thanks


----------



## cooky16 (Jul 18, 2016)

any on the omega seems i may go for that ...


----------



## cooky16 (Jul 18, 2016)

was just wondering if you had any suggestions? I have specified my requirements? and mentioned some brands?


----------



## cooky16 (Jul 18, 2016)

cooky16 said:


> Hello Cookers!
> 
> I am looking for good reviews on Juicers! up until now I have had always just had a smoothie maker. The amount of laborious hand juicing days are over for me! it takes soooo long and is a pain ! Especially when you want a fair bit for the family daily! So i always went for smoothies... but I would love a juicer that can work with most fruit and veg! and something of a good size ! My budget is decent as I would like to get a robust one and one that like i say can work with alot of fruit and veg and juices PROPERLY! no bits ! although i quite like bits in orange juice... not in others. And ideally one that will last a good few years. Any suggestions on brands and uses and of course juice recipes  would be great! thanks


So after doing my research I have decided on a juicer ! Want to go ahead and buy one, and was hoping for some suggestions as people had replied but with nothing, so i just went on some research! I wanted something robust and that would cut through everything! some of my friends said that their juicers only did basic juices and anything like wheatgrass as I had mentioned I wanted to juice combined with other stuff was not possible. So I found an Omega juicer classified ads for sale[/url] and I think it looks good and the specs are good too. It can process nut butters, sorbets, ice cream and baby food, mince vegetables and herbs and even make pasta, noodles and soy milk. woah! Has a 200W motor and has no BPA! fantastic! cant wait to use it! hope people find this post useful!





  








T2eC16RHJIMFHJ7BlshBSZ5ByE8ng--60_57_zpsr0qlpu60.j




__
cooky16


__
Aug 2, 2016


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

@cooky16 sorry I have been out of town and away from my PC all summer.

My /img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gifphones and mini pad leave a lot to be desired when it comes down to keeping up with my subscribed convos.

It looks like you did a great job on your own tho!

Let us know if you are satisfied when it gets to you as my juicer is on its last legs....

mimi


----------



## cooky16 (Jul 18, 2016)

cooky16 said:


> So after doing my research I have decided on a juicer ! Want to go ahead and buy one, and was hoping for some suggestions as people had replied but with nothing, so i just went on some research! I wanted something robust and that would cut through everything! some of my friends said that their juicers only did basic juices and anything like wheatgrass as I had mentioned I wanted to juice combined with other stuff was not possible. So I found one under Omega juicer classified ads for sale and I think it looks good and the specs are good too. It can process nut butters, sorbets, ice cream and baby food, mince vegetables and herbs and even make pasta, noodles and soy milk. woah! Has a 200W motor and has no BPA! fantastic! cant wait to use it! hope people find this post useful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





flipflopgirl said:


> @cooky16 sorry I have been out of town and away from my PC all summer.
> 
> My /img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gifphones and mini pad leave a lot to be desired when it comes down to keeping up with my subscribed convos.
> 
> ...


Thanks *flipflopgirl*, i will let you know how I get on.


----------



## wtdedula (Feb 25, 2007)

I just noticed your post now so sorry if it's been a long time. I just want to let you know that I have an Omega Juicer and have had it for years and absolutely love it. It is also a very reliable machine. So I think you made a great choice. While I still have this juicer in the kitchen, I don't use it as much now since I got my Vitamix blender. While both are fantastic, I use the vitamix more because it keeps the fiber in the liquid whereas the juicer separates it.


----------



## maryestuart (Aug 24, 2017)

I think I found the model. Is it the Omega J8004?


----------

